# I can see you!! (Sicarius terrosus)



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Usually pretty good at it! 
Not this time...


















-J


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

I frigging love these things :flrt:


I was getting some, but someone put my dad on to some stupid caresheet, that pretty much made out if I own one I will die...:bash:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Sucks. Their reputation is well over exagerated.
They are actually pretty shy and would choose retreat instead confrontation.

-J


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

lucozade3000 said:


> Sucks. Their reputation is well over exagerated.
> They are actually pretty shy and would choose retreat instead confrontation.
> 
> -J


Yep, I explained this but nothing, to be honest I can't be bothered arguing over it, can always get some in the future


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

+ they can't climb on glass so there is NO risk of escape..


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

Biggys said:


> Yep, I explained this but nothing, to be honest I can't be bothered arguing over it, can always get some in the future


 
arghh parents right 
mum wont let me get assassin bugs, since they have wings.. i know


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

To be honest, unless the keeper has a significant level of experience I wouldn't recommend this species under an circumstances. It only takes one single mistake for very bad things to happen...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

No offence Ty but if I was your mother I wouldn't let you get one either. 

I don't really agree with selling potentially dangerous inverts to under-18s. If these were more common in the hobby they'd probably be DWA anyway, i for one would not be sorry to see them put on there.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

lucozade3000 said:


> + they can't climb on glass so there is NO risk of escape..


And I said about this lol. I even said I would go to the extent of double tanking it, then putting the double tank inside a nother lockable tank. :lol2:

You would think these things are bloody mass murders :lol2:



Danhalen said:


> To be honest, unless the keeper has a significant level of experience I wouldn't recommend this species under an circumstances. It only takes one single mistake for very bad things to happen...


 
Yeah I understand that mate, but... if you look at life like that, then you would never drive....never leave the house etc...I know that is abit different but it is the same concept....

anyway as I have said I will leave it for now, and get some in the future,

so times to stop hyjacking the thread :blush:

Sorry lucozade :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> No offence Ty but if I was your mother I wouldn't let you get one either.
> 
> I don't really agree with selling potentially dangerous inverts to under-18s. If these were more common in the hobby they'd probably be DWA anyway, i for one would not be sorry to see them put on there.


 
yeah but.. 
her argument is that i can't have them because they have wings and can fly.
not that they are dangerous and the post was a joke..
what's wrong with selling inverts to under 18's?
if you are responsible, you could be 15 or 50.. age is just a number
(as paedobear once said  )


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> No offence Ty but if I was your mother I wouldn't let you get one either.
> 
> I don't really agree with selling potentially dangerous inverts to under-18s. If these were more common in the hobby they'd probably be DWA anyway, i for one would not be sorry to see them put on there.


 
Yeah I can totally understand that 

Yeah, to be honest I personally think defra mate a right hash of the invert side of DWA. I think the whole thing needs revising tbh...


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but..
> her argument is that i can't have them because they have wings and can fly.
> not that they are dangerous and the post was a joke..
> what's wrong with selling inverts to under 18's?
> ...


I wasn't talking about assassin bugs :lol2: I was talking about Ty's dad not letting him have a S. terrosus. Not quite the same thing.

I wouldn't even sell a Chile rose to somebody I thought was a numpty whether they were 15 or 50.


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

garlicpickle said:


> I wasn't talking about assassin bugs :lol2: I was talking about Ty's dad not letting him have a S. terrosus. Not quite the same thing.
> 
> I wouldn't even sell a Chile rose to somebody I thought was a numpty whether they were 15 or 50.


ah right.. my bad.
i didn't get they ty bit lol
and no.. not the same, but my argument still stands, same principal imo


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Biggys said:


> Yeah I understand that mate, but... if you look at life like that, then you would never drive....never leave the house etc...I know that is abit different but it is the same concept....
> 
> anyway as I have said I will leave it for now, and get some in the future,
> 
> ...


At the risk of further hijack, you can read more about the species here Tarantula Forum • View topic - Captive Sicarius terrosus in the UK if you're interested.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> At the risk of further hijack, you can read more about the species here Tarantula Forum • View topic - Captive Sicarius terrosus in the UK if you're interested.


Thats fella I will have a read of that...

Also sorry if anything I have said has come across snappy/spoilt/brat like : victory:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I have one of these in a tub awaiting to be sent to a customer.

I purposely haven't got these on my website to avoid idiots buying them willy nilly. I mean I can get them but would only sell them to a select few. 

It's not too bad at the mo as I'm mainly advertising on here so I already have a good idea about more of my customers.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Danhalen said:


> At the risk of further hijack, you can read more about the species here Tarantula Forum • View topic - Captive Sicarius terrosus in the UK if you're interested.


Good read mate :2thumb:


----------



## DiStOrTiOn (Oct 24, 2007)

Back to the original pictures... :whistling2:

Am I the only person thinking of Snow Angels? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## angelgirls29 (Jul 10, 2010)

That's what I was thinking :lol2:


----------



## kezzbag (Jan 16, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> I have one of these in a tub awaiting to be sent to a customer.
> 
> I purposely haven't got these on my website to avoid idiots buying them willy nilly. I mean I can get them but would only sell them to a select few.
> 
> It's not too bad at the mo as I'm mainly advertising on here so I already have a good idea about more of my customers.


yea im not a numpty but i dont think i will be getting one of these any time soon! lol....bit too advanced for me...it only takes a bad day, or the neighbours cat to wonder in whilst your feeding and then wham!....no thanks lol.


----------



## Diabolic Al (Mar 12, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I have one of these in a tub awaiting to be sent to a customer.
> 
> I purposely haven't got these on my website to avoid idiots buying them willy nilly. I mean I can get them but would only sell them to a select few.
> 
> ...


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Should be back online soon, my host buggered up.

EDIT: Site now back online.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

one species i may get once ive got a good set up and start keeping again


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Biggys said:


> And I said about this lol. I even said I would go to the extent of double tanking it, then putting the double tank inside a nother lockable tank.


So how does that work? 

You still have to open all the doors to feed it..........unless you are David Blaine.


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> So how does that work?
> 
> You still have to open all the doors to feed it..........unless you are David Blaine.


Ahh I thought it would feed its self...........

Nah well obviously you would need to take it out of the locked tank, but you can get those special centipede tanks (still can't find the link :devil

and they have a slide in the through the middle you you can close off the main part of the tank, and have a safe zone above it, 
which I would then put the crickets in. and close the lid, pull the slide out a bit and let the crickets drop down with the spider.

so you wouldn't have to open all the doors, you could section of the tank vertically :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It seems people think I just woke up one day and thought Hmmm I'll get one...

Thats not the case, I did actually put some thought into it : victory:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

TaDa... Just Like Magic

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/718280-new-centipede-tank.html


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> TaDa... Just Like Magic
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/718280-new-centipede-tank.html


You sir are infact a legend :no1:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Biggys said:


> You sir are infact a legend :no1:


some people call him that, others have other names...


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> some people call him that, others have other names...


:lol2:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> some people call him that, others have other names...


:O, first I've heard of these "other names" L,

Care to say more? :lol:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

spinnin_tom said:


> yeah but..
> her argument is that i can't have them because they have wings and can fly.
> not that they are dangerous and the post was a joke..
> what's wrong with selling inverts to under 18's?
> ...


 personally i think it does depend on the individual but having something that is venomous that cant cause allot of damage is like owning a loaded gun,plus in the eyes on the law you still a minor while you reach 18 so your parents are still responsible for you so if you do get bitten and hurt your parents could get in trouble for allowing you to keep a dangerous animal.


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

It looks like its had a drunken night out in the desert and collapsed in the sand.


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

If this species became dwa what would happen to those who already own them without a dwa? 

Cheers brandan


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Shandy said:


> If this species became dwa what would happen to those who already own them without a dwa?
> 
> Cheers brandan


They would probably have a set time in which to get rid of them to a DWA holder, get their DWA or give them to a zoo : victory:


----------



## Brandan Smith (Nov 17, 2010)

Cheers 
Just was on my mind lol


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

Shandy said:


> Cheers
> Just was on my mind lol


No worries dude, if you are looking into getting them, it's this sort of thing you need to think about : victory:


----------

